# Reinigung eines Biotec 10



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Wie reinige ich einen Biotec 10 richtig ?

In der 1. Kammer sind 3 blaue Filterschwämme, in der 2. Kammer 3 rote Filterschwämme.

Wie gehe ich vor ? Ich habe gehört das ich die Filter mit Teichwasser sauber machen soll ? Warum muss ich das ? Was gibt es für einen Grund ?

Bitte schreibt mir eure Meinung dazu. Vielen Dank.

Sven


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hi Hanni,

Also, die erste Kammer ist wohl die mit dem gröberen Filtermaterial.
Diese Matten kannst Du wenn sie sich zusetzen herausnehmen und gut abspritzen.

Die zweite Kammer beherbergt allerdings die biologische Filterung, da musst Du vorsichtig sein, damit Du die Bakterien darauf nicht killst... sanft abspülen sollte möglich sein.

Teichwasser ist deswegen ratsam, weil diese Bakterien empfindlich sind, was den Wechsel der Wasserqualität anbelangt. Im Leitungswasser ist Chlor, damit bringst Du sie alle um, das Brunnenwasser wird zwar besser sein, aber immer noch kein Garant.

Wichtig ist, daß diese feinen Filtermaterialen mit den Bakterien NIE trocken sein dürfen, also am besten nicht rausnehmen sondern im Filter selber abspülen und das Dreckwasser dann ablassen!! (selbstverständlich nicht in den Teich sondern wenn vorhanden über einen Zugschieber am Boden des Filters)

so, hilft Dir das mal weiter?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo Hanni,

Habe selbst 2 von diesen Teilen.
Ich reinige die immer so wie folgt.

Vorderen Korb mit den blauen Schwämmen herausnehmen, Schaumstoff herausnehmen und vorsichtig ausdrücken ( Speißkübel mit 5 Eimern Teichwasser gefüllt) diesen Vorgang wiederholen bis annähernd keine üble Brühe mehr rauskommt.

Den hinteren Korb mit den roten Schwämmen nehme ich auch raus

@Doogie Biotec 10 hat keinen Bodenablauf 

und verfahre wie oben beschrieben nur vorsichtiger und nicht so ausgiebig.
Mache ich aber nicht bei jeder Reinigung.
Als ich noch kein Spaltsieb vorgeschalten hatte, müßte ich die Blauen jede Woche reinigen, da sich dann der Grobschmutz hier sehr angesammelt hatte. Nach vorschalten des Siebes habe ich bis jetzt (ca. 4 Wochen noch nicht wieder reinigen müssen.

Gereinigt muß auch nur dann werden, wenn die orangen Indikatoren hochkommen.
Reinigen sollte man mit Sicht auf die Bakterien sowieso nur wenn es absolut nötig ist, mußte ich auch erst lernen ( bin halt etwas ungeduldig) 

Grüße, Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

*Spaltsieb*

Hallo Ulf,

was hast du für ein Spaltsieb ? Was kostet das ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

hallo hanni,

ein spaltsieb ist stinkteuer - ein vernünftiges (25cm - bis ca. 8 000l/h) so ab 500€ -glaube ich - such mal im internett. (bofitec) erscheint mit das billigste zu liefern - billiger wegen kunststoffgehäuse.

was die reinigung betrifft - nie alle schwämme auf einmal reinigen - damit schädigt man die bakterien zu stark - ca. 2-3 tage zeitversatz.

auch in den blauen schwämmen siedeln sich gegen doogies theorie bakterien an - also genauso behandeln wie die roten.

ansonsten finde ich ulf reinigungsmethode vernünftig.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hi Juergen!

hmmm... daß sich im blauen Bakterien ansammenl habe ich nie bestritten. Nur ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht der Job der blauen Matten sondern nur Zusatzbenefit, oder?

Sind die blauen nicht rein für die mechanische Arbeit da?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

hallo doogie,

laut oase (ich glaubs nicht´) sind die blauen für die aeroben (sind das die die den sauerstoffreichen raum benötigen oder verwechsle ich sie schon wieder) und die roten für die aneroben bakterien .

gruß jürgen

*** wenn du die blauen für die bakies wegnimmst ist in dem miniteil ja gar nix mehr drinnen  
in  diesem kleinen filter macht jeder schwamm alles - mechanisch biologisch und verstopfisch.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Alles klar, das wusste ich nicht!

Vor allem war mir neu, daß die Bakterien zwischen rlau und rot unterscheiden können, dachte die wären Farbenblind 
 

AEROBE Bakterien brauchen den Sauerstoff
für ANAEROBE ist er Gift

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

@ doogie,

oase geht davon aus das bis zu den hinteren roten schwämmen der sauerstoff von den aeroben (blau) verbraucht wurde und hinten in dem feineren schwamm dann kein sauerstoff mehr vorhanden wäre (wie gesagt - ich glaubs nicht)

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

Das Spaltsieb (0,2) habe ich über e-bay gekauft ob es was ordentliches ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil mir der Vergleich fehlt. Bei mir jedenfalls funzt es prima. Die ersten Wochen habe ich da täglich mindestens zwei Handvoll Schmutz entnommen. Hängt aber damit zusammen, dass ich eigentlich eine zu starke Pumpe ( promax 20.000 ltr./h ) habe und dieses Sieb nur für bis 15.000 ltr./h ausgelegt ist.
Preis von dem Teil waren ca. 170,- € .
Jetzt habe ich noch einen Biotec 18 paralellgeschalten und somit die Durchflussmenge auf 10.000 ltr./h reduziert.
Ist natürlich jetzt weniger Schmutz im Sieb ( verteilt sich ja jetzt auf 2 weil der 18er ein internes Sieb hat)

Grüße Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

hallo ulf,

ich habe mit doogie auch mal über die teile bei e-bay diskutiert - sicher sind sie eine alternative - aber ich würde so ein teil gerne real sehen bevor ich mir ein urteil bilde.

eine frage - haben die ein sieb - oder ein metallnetz ??

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

@ Jürgen
Das Sieb hat ein Edelstahlnetz, nur das Umfeld ist aus einer Tupperdose  oder ähnlichem gemacht. Stört mich aber nicht, da ich mir im Winter ein Edelstahlgehäuse bauen werde.

Wenn Du wilst, kannst Du Dir das Teil bei mir in Natura anschauen, kein Proplem.
Du bist doch auch Motorradfahrer und ich glaube 350 km sind nicht sehr weit  

Grüße Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Das Ebay Teil kenne ich, habe es wie Jürgen schon gesagt hat beobachtet und mich gewundert warum es so günstig ist

das "seltsame" daran ist, daß es ein Metallnetz ist, mit runden Fäden gesponnen. Beim Estro-Sieve, der teuren Variante also, sind es eckige Stäbe, die in einem bestimmten Winel zueinander stehen und so die Oberflächenspannung des Wasser "zerreissen".

Aber, da du sagst daß es bei Dir tadellos funktioniert scheint dies nicht so wichtig zu sein... 

und, 20.000 Liter Durchsatz ist ja keine schlechte Leistung, finde ich, vor allem für den Preis. Hut ab!
Wie oft musst Du den Dreck rausholen bevor es verstopft? wirklich täglich?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo 
@Doogie
Stimmt, habe wirklich nicht darauf geachtet ob rund oder eckig, einleuchten tut mir das schon, dass eckig besser ist wegen der Oberflächenspannung, aber es funzt auch mit normalen runden Drähten.

Sauber mache ich zwar täglich, aber nur so im vorbeigehen, habe da so einen Tortenstreicher damit schiebe ich den Dreck zusammen und dan raus damit an den nächsten __ Rhododendron.

Überlaufen tut das Teil nicht, es steht dann halt nur etwas Wasser über dem unteren Teil des Siebes und funktioniert trotzdem weiter, weil das Wasser ja noch genug Fläche vom Sieb hat um durchzulaufen.

Grüße Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

hallo ulf, 

jo fahre auch moped.

... möglicherweise komme ich sogar in den nächsten monaten mal in die düsseldorfer ecke - dann komme ich gerne mal spionieren   

bis denne jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> laut oase (ich glaubs nicht´) sind die blauen für die aeroben (sind das die die den sauerstoffreichen raum benötigen oder verwechsle ich sie schon wieder) und die roten für die aneroben bakterien .



Hallo Jürgen,

ich halte das auch für einen Werbegag und stimme Dir voll zu. Anaerobe Bakterien würden dann arbeiten, wenn "ihr" Schwamm von Wasser mit weniger als 1 mg O2/ltr (also praktisch sauerstoffrei) *durchströmt *würde. Das halte ich unter solchen Bedingungen für ausgeschlossen. Entweder aerob oder anaerob - aber beides zusammen ? Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Einspeisung von Wasser in den Teich ohne jeden Sauerstoff wohl auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei wäre.

Wer Luftpumpen innerhalb des Filters einsetzt, kann das mit anaerob ohnehin völlig vergessen. Selbst, wenn der Sauerstoff nicht gebunden wird - in der roten Stufe ist das Wasser immer noch viel zu sauerstoffreich für anaerobe Bakterien.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

